
Vagga – A Containerization Tool Without Daemons - nikolay
http://vagga.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
======
molecule
Different link and page, but pretty much a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11086471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11086471)

> Vagga is a containerization tool without daemons (github.com)

[https://github.com/tailhook/vagga](https://github.com/tailhook/vagga)

~~~
dang
Ok, we'll mark this one as a dupe and put the other one into the second-chance
pool (described at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10705926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10705926)
and the other links there).

